# Pepper plants aren't producing flowers. Why?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

They are all up and going and had a bumper crop of bell peppers on them. When they got big enough I picked them all and put most of them in the freezer. But since the first picking, they don't seem to be producing very many flower buds at all. Only thing I've done is after the first picking I tilled and weeded all around the plants and some I have placed newspaper down around the stems and placed grass clipings on top of the newspaper. Will do the other plants when we mow next time. 

Am I doing something wrong? We've been getting a lot of rain lately. While most of the country is drying up, we've been getting some good soakers.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

How hot is it? Plants like tomatoes, peppers and eggplant sometime go dormant in temps over 90*. They can go back into production when the temps cool off.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

We got off to a good start with the Bell Peppers too but the Jalapenos flowered and did not develop anything . Keep looking hoping to see some more flowers develop.
Just starting to pick some Bell Peppers here so not sure if they will continue to flower. Its been hot in these parts, and dry but have been adding water.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

My bell peppers don't have flowers on them either. I'm hoping they're just "late bloomers" (pun intended). All other parts of my garden is exploding and doing fantastically. 

I never have good luck with peppers... guess I'll need to read up more on them. /shrug


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Also, my Okra isn't blooming yet either. There up about 3ft tall and not one flower anywhere. Also noticed my neighbors Okra isn't blooming either and hers is about 4 ft. tall and looking really good. I'm thinking I'm usually starting to pick Okra right about now. But like I said, we're getting lots and lots of rain around here and when the sun does shine, it is so humid like you wouldn't believe. You can't do nothing outside without sweat running all down into your eyes and horseflies chasing you around the yard.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> You can't do nothing outside without sweat running all down into your eyes and horseflies chasing you around the yard.


_
And how!_

Got a late start with ours this year, but still getting peppers forming after flower. Did you maybe get too close to the plants with tilling. Only thing I can think of is if you did, the plant might be putting energy into rebuilding the root system which could possibly slow production of the peppers.:shrug:


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> But like I said, we're getting lots and lots of rain around here and when the sun does shine, it is so humid like you wouldn't believe. You can't do nothing outside without sweat running all down into your eyes and horseflies chasing you around the yard.


I hear you and feel your pain. My work in the garden is dependent on how much time I have to shower several times a day.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

if you waited for them to get large and picked them the plants may have figured they produced enough seed already and may not want to make more? Some plants only live to make seed and then they kinda give up..but it might also be your weather as well. It has been a really hot summer in most places but peppers tend to love hot weather


----------



## elkwc (Jun 3, 2007)

There can be many reasons. Sweet peppers don't like the heat usually. There are a few exceptions. The NM Chile type like hot temps with low humidity. I read an article this spring by a researcher at NMSU where he stated that from studies they had proved that. My sweet peppers are not growing much and not blooming a lot. Here we are having higher than normal humidity. It was 25% at 4 pm which is high for us but would be low for many areas. My hot peppers are just like my okra. They are going bonkers and blooming a lot. How many will set could be the issue. Pollen can clump in high humidity so even if they bloom they may not set. Although I seldom have that trouble here. 

My guess is it is your heat and humidity. When both moderate some you will probably see some fruit set. I really doubt you are doing anything wrong. You could use a foliar feed with a high middle number(P). That encourages root growth and blooming. But with your heat and humidity I would be very surprised if you saw much if any fruit set. Patience is the best thing right now. I would continue to mulch and do what you have been. I don't think you hurt any roots or anything. Just the weather and you have no control over that. Jay


----------

